
Ask HN: Why doesn't Apple solve nuclear fusion? - nakedrobot2
They probably have enough money to finance the entire thing themselves.
======
taylodl
Apple's Corporate Vision Statement

 _" We believe that we are on the face of the earth to make great products and
that’s not changing.

We are constantly focusing on innovating.

We believe in the simple not the complex.

We believe that we need to own and control the primary technologies behind the
products that we make, and participate only in markets where we can make a
significant contribution.

We believe in saying no to thousands of projects, so that we can really focus
on the few that are truly important and meaningful to us.

We believe in deep collaboration and cross-pollination of our groups, which
allow us to innovate in a way that others cannot.

And frankly, we don’t settle for anything less than excellence in every group
in the company, and we have the self-honesty to admit when we’re wrong and the
courage to change.

And I think regardless of who is in what job those values are so embedded in
this company that Apple will do extremely well.”_

Nuclear fusion isn't in Apple's wheel house and isn't aligned with their
expertise.

------
nabla9
Because they know marketing, design and electronics, not physics.

Money can be smart or dumb. Apple's money is smart where the company has edge
in knowledge and expertise and dumb everywhere else.

------
jstewartmobile
Back off, man! They had some nets put up. What more do you want from them?

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/18/foxconn-l...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/18/foxconn-
life-death-forbidden-city-longhua-suicide-apple-iphone-brian-merchant-one-
device-extract)

------
drdeca
I don’t think “do they have enough money for it” is the only factor.

